# 01 A4 No start No Crank



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey fellas, 

Did a quick search and didn't come up with much. Just thought I'd ask you guys and see what you think. 

This is a VERY intermitten issue. Basically pretty simple. put the key in turn on acc wait a half tick start the car NOTHING. just a little click. Does not even sound like the starter is engaging. There is PLENTY of battery life in the car so thats not the issue. If you keep trying to start it you'll hear the click every time but no cranking at all. then all of a sudden out of no where it'll fire up like nothing is wrong. It was VERY hot out that day. not sure if that played a part. hasen't been an issue since. 

Reminds me of my old corrado. When it was deadly cold the car at times wouldn't start. turned out to be a small bushing in the tranny that the starter engages too. Somehow it didn't catch some times or spun freely. Moving the car by hand to move the drive train around sometimes worked, but sometimes its taken upwards of 20 minutes to get it to start. 

So i'm not sure what it could be on her A4. This is a newer platform for me so maybe there is something common in this area. during my search i did see the CTS causing issues. especially after driving. but it sounds like they are getting a crank which I am not... also thinking starter solenoid or starter itself. its just strange it will start after so many no starts. Any ideas out there fellas? 

CHeers


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like it's probably the ignition switch or starter solenoid.


----------

